# Hello



## Kythkyn (Apr 25, 2007)

According to the records, I've never been to the site before and I should therefor make my first post today by saying hello to the community here in the introduction forum! So...
Hello
Konnichiwa
Ni hao
Annyeonghaseyo
Guten Tag
Hej
Moiën
Hyvä päivää
Zdravstvuytye
Cze&#347;&#263;
Dia dhuit
Elen síla lúmen omentielvo


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to Martialtalk!
Here's another one for your list: Olá.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....Enjoy the forum...Questions?? Just ask..


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 26, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I'll just say howdy:ultracool


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 26, 2007)

Guten Tag. Wie Geht's? Good to have you here!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MetalStorm (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (May 1, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!

'sup


----------

